# Mon charge d'ordinateur portable a pris feu !!!!!!



## studado (1 Décembre 2006)

bonjour a tous

Je voudrais vous relater d'une mésaventure grave et dangereuse qui aurait pu être très grave qui m'est arrivé mercredi (29 novembre). 

En effet il etait assez tard, mon ordinateur portable , un powerbook g4 1.67 ghz datant du 5 octobre 2005 etait installé sur une table et mon chargeur etait posé à terre sur du paruet comme d'habitud.(Il faut savoir que mon chargeur d'ordinateur avait été changé il y a quelques mois par apple car celui-ci ne fonctionnait pas. Il n'avait donc pas un an d'utilsation). J'allais me coucher quand tout à coup je vis mon chargeur prendre feu. Il y avait de la fumée, beaucoup de fumée qui sortait du chargeur et celui-ci normalement blanc est apparut tout à coup jaune. Le chargeur à pris feu à l'interieur d'ou cette couleur jaune.
J'ai eu un bon reflex et ains j'ai pu immédiatement débrancher le chargeur et donner un coup de pied sur le chargeur afin que le feu s'arrête. 
Je considère avoir eu beaucoup de chance. En effet si je n'avais pas été présent au moment de l'incident, ma chambre ou encore ma maison auraient pris feu j'en suis certain (surtout que le chargeur etait posé sur du parquet, et ainsi le feu aurait pris rapidement) ou encore pire si je m'etais endormi et que le chargeur aurait pris feu à ce moment là je n'oe même pas immaginer ce qui ce serait passé.

Constant ce problème très grave et étant sur le coup très choqué je décida le lendemain matin au plus tôt de contacter le revendeur de mon appareil sur Lyon qui me conseilla de contacter directement apple ce que je fis immédiatement. Après avoir discuter avoir plusieur conseillés apple (à l'accent angalis parfois difficle à comprendre!) on me créa un dossier avec le numéro de série de ma machine...Par contre on ne me demanda même pas le numéro de seraie de mon chargeur ce que je trouva inadmissible. On me demanda d'envoyer des photos du chargeur endommagé afin que ceux-ci puissent constater les dégats. J'ai précisé tout de suite au conseillé apple que le chargeur avait brulé à l'interieur et que la brulure du chargeur ne se perçevait qu'a l'extrémité du cable du chargeur. On me demanda quand même d'envoyer les photos ce que je fis le plus rapidement possible. J'ai demandé par téléphone et par e-mail que toutes les mesures soient prises le plus rapidement possible pour que ce problème ne se produise pas ailleurs et enflamme une maison ou encore fasse une victime.
Aussi bien sur j'ai demandé à être dédommagé des différents préjudices commis.      
Hors aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un appel d'apple me proposant juste d'echanger mon chargeur et de renvoyer le chargeur endommagé. Hors cela ne me satisfait pas du tout. 
En effet tout d'abord je ne veux pas renvoyer mon chargeur car il s'agit de la seul preuve que j'ai vis à vis de cet incident que je qualifie de grave (et qui aurait pu être très grave). 
De plus meme si l'on me précise que toutes les ""plaintes"" sont prises en comptes j'ai le préssentiment que ce problème va passer presque et je dis bien presque inaperçu et que rien ne sera mis en oeuvre afin d'eviter d'autres problèmes
Ainsi je vais tout d'abord rencontrer un avocat dès lundi afin de parler de cette situation et voir ce qu'il faudra faire afin de faire bouger les choses. 
En effet,   JE NE VEUX PAS que ce problème GRAVE et DANGEREUX passe inaperçu et que rien ne soit fait pour eviter toute situation qui porrait être dramatique. C'est la vie de personnes qui peut être mis en jeu juste par la faute d'un chargeur d'ordinateur et sa ce n'est pas tolérable.
Je trouve innadmissible qu'une société telle qu'apple jouissant d'une excellente image de qualité et que j'apprecie enormément (en effet je possède plusieurs appareils apple) ne réagisse pas plus et ne prène ce problème au degré.
De plus cette situation me gène enormément car dorénavant je ne sais même plus si je pourrais faire confiance à apple même avec un nouveau chargeur. En effet j'aurais tout le temps peur que celui-ci ne prenne feu et serais ainsi de rester en permanence à côté diu chargeur afin de surveiller celui-ci. Je sais que ce problème est très rare. En effet les différentes conseillés apple m'ont temoigné n'avoir jamais entendu une telle situation ce produire ou très rarement Mais je tenais absolument à que cet incident que je qualifie de majeure ne apsse pas à la trappe et qu'apple AGISSE en conséquence.


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'avoir lu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Si tu ne leur envoie pas ton chargeur comment pourront ils savoir d'o&#249; vient la panne ? C'est un peu comme si lors d'un crash d'avion, le pilote ne voulait pas donner la bo&#238;te noire ...


----------



## Diederik (1 Décembre 2006)

Il s'agit peut être d'un problème qui ne concerne que ton chargeur, il est donc normal selon moi qu'Apple veuille d'abord analyser le chargeur pour voir s'il s'agit d'un vice de fabrication ou bien réellement une erreur de conception. 

Mais je crois que suit a cela je ne vais plus jamais laisser mon chargeur dans la prise quand j'en ai pas besoin, on ne sais jamais...


----------

